# my daughter molly **pics**



## nuala

heres molly she had Anencephaly...... she was born on the 25th jan 2011 after been induced she waited aslong as she could to stay with me but 6 days later and 12 hours of labour she came.... she lived for nearly 2 hours so we had her baptised which was special it kills me everyday i just want her with me i was 24 weeks :cry::angel:
https://i664.photobucket.com/albums/vv10/nualawrxsti/Picture007.jpg
https://i664.photobucket.com/albums/vv10/nualawrxsti/Picture002.jpg
https://i664.photobucket.com/albums/vv10/nualawrxsti/Picture027.jpg
https://i664.photobucket.com/albums/vv10/nualawrxsti/Picture008.jpg
https://i664.photobucket.com/albums/vv10/nualawrxsti/Picture009.jpg


----------



## babesx3

:hugs:
Molly was beautiful :cloud9: fly high beautiful angel :kiss:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

A gorgeous little girl. :flower:


----------



## iloveblue

What a gorgeous little fighter. Hope you are ok xx


----------



## SassyLou

She's beautiful xxx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Oh my god she is stunning. What a perfect beautiful baby! 

So sorry for your loss sweetheart, you have one stunning little angel xxxxxx


----------



## Weeplin

I am so sorry. Molly is a perfect little angel x :hugs:


----------



## Izzy'smummy

I am so sorry for your loss, your Daughter Molly was beautiful xxx


----------



## hayley x

What a beautiful baby girl :) is that her daddy in the first picture? cause she looks a lot like him :cloud9: x


----------



## Savannah11

she's lovely, so sorry for your loss :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## nattys

I'm so sorry for your loss xx She is beauitful :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

So sorry for your loss she's beautiful x


----------



## Peril

I am so sorry for your loss. She was gorgeous xxx


----------



## lynz85

beautiful. So sorry for your loss x


----------



## bluesky

Oh bless her, she is lovely. :hugs:


----------



## cindersmcphee

She is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## KKSARAH

Molly is a beautiful Angel, you both must be so proud of her xx


----------



## Lea8198

So stunning! What beautiful photos x I am so sorry for your loss x


----------



## hurryupsept

what a gorgeous little angel :flower:


----------



## kimmyttcno3

She's beautiful xx


----------



## LoolaBear

molly is beautiful, so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: and lots of floaty :kiss: for molly, stay safe little angel xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Beautiful darling. Such a perfect little angel. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## My bump

What beautiful memories and pictures to treasure! Sleep tight little Molly and all my love to you nuala xxxx


----------



## nuala

yes hayley thats my hubby was so shocked that she was the double of him esp her feet

thank you everyone for your kind words xoxo


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I hope you don't mind me leaving you a message. Molly is absolutely stunning, really gorgeous baby. I'm so sorry for your loss xxxxx


----------



## pip2009

So sorry for your loss, Molly is beautiful xxx


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: Shes beautiful x


----------



## peanut08

What a beautiful baby, fly high Molly xx :hugs:


----------



## JB3

:hugs:


----------



## bump_wanted

Shes beautiful and so tiny a perfect little girl

Fly high Molly xxx


----------



## CamoQueen

She's lovely, what a perfect angel.


----------



## nkbapbt

She is just stunning! Perfect in every way. I am so sorry for you and your husband's loss. I totally agree Molly looks just like him!


----------



## miss cakes

im so sorry for your loss but she is perfect xxx


----------



## catgirl

xxx she's beautiful xxx


----------



## Luvmysunshine

What a sweet angel. She's beautiful.


----------



## Wishfullmama

I'm so sorry for your loss, she is very beautiful!


----------



## alparen

she is a beautiful princess angel.


----------



## aob1013

Molly is absolutely beautiful! I bet you are so proud xxxxx


----------



## krissy1984

I am so sorry for your loss, she is absolutely beautiful :cry:


----------



## Nic1107

She is gorgeous! I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## BeesBella

What a beautiful angel. Sorry for your loss !


----------



## xcharx

:hugs: shes beautiful, bless her lil heart for fighting Xx


----------



## catherine_xo

aww im so sorry for your loss hun.
she is gorgeouss !!
xxxx


----------



## LittleAngel09

She is beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

sorry for your loss hun molly is beautiful


----------



## BlaireUK

Aww Nuala, Molly is just perfect. I'm sorry she's not here with you both. X :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Gorgeous little girl, I am so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## ILoveShoes

I'm so sorry for your loss. Molly looks beautiful.
xx


----------



## Mrs.W

Your daughter is absolutely beautiful :hugs:


----------



## LilMissHappy

beautiful little girl. xxxxxx


----------



## satine51

she is so perfect and precious. x


----------



## LittleGriffin

Beautiful....x


----------



## Sarahwoo

:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

shes beautiful hun, floaty kisses to molly :kiss:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: What a beautiful, perfect little darling. Sleep tight, little angel.
xxx


----------



## Lawhra

So sorry for your loss. Molly was beautiful :hugs:


----------



## scotsgirl

shes beautiful. im so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## mellllly

:hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

She's so beautiful and perfect. Sleep sweetly little Angel. xx


----------



## FayDanielle

shes absolutely beautiful x


----------



## babyerin

So very beautiful. You must be so proud of her.

My youngest sister was born with Anencephaly too, my middle sister has her footprints tattooed on her arm.

Sleep tight little one :hugs:


----------



## luvnmybumpx4

I am so sorry for the loss of your little angel :hugs: Hun she is very beautiful!!! A perfect little girl.


----------



## Tilliepink

So beautiful!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Your gorgeous angel, my thoughts to you and your family xx


----------



## dippy dee

Beautiful baby girl.I am so sorry for your loss:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ellie

Aw she is beautiful, I am so sorry she can't be with you :hugs:


----------



## xoxsarahxox

awww she is precious! you must be so proud xx 

sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## lozenge

She's beautiful x


----------



## tina_h75

:hugs:


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

she is fab hun sending you hugs xx


----------



## Laura2919

Im sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Molly is beautiful, so sorry for your loss


----------



## lylasmummy

Oh wow, she is beautiful, she really is. :hugs:


----------



## Natalie88

So beautiful! So so so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## wish2bmum

I'm so sorry about your loss. Molly is gorgeous, RIP little angel. Hugs and best wishes to you and your family xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

I'm so sorry for your loss :cry:

Fly high little Molly. :angel:


----------



## mommy43

shes beautiful hun


----------



## Samemka

I am so deeply sorry for your loss hun xxxxx


----------



## jess_smurf

so sorry, she is beautiful xxx


----------



## babyhussey

what a beutiful little angel. xx


----------



## tricky nicky

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wish2bmum

just wanted to wish you all the best and hope that one day we will all be able to smile again. How are you feeling at the moment? I'm finding it harder with each day, I'm so scared to leave my bubble at the moment, Hugs to you xxx


----------



## Reedy

She's beautiful x 
So sorry for you loss x


----------



## MrsRH

beautiful baby girl
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## PJ32

:hug: i'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## nuala

wish2bmum said:


> just wanted to wish you all the best and hope that one day we will all be able to smile again. How are you feeling at the moment? I'm finding it harder with each day, I'm so scared to leave my bubble at the moment, Hugs to you xxx


hey huni im actually not coping very well im contantly cryingect ect and very anger im lashing out smashing things eugh i feel soo sorry for my hubby.... got an appointment today to go to hospital to see my consultant for post natal anyone tell me what this is for????


----------



## Kirsti

Just wanted to say hun she is absolutley beautiful :) massive big hugs to you and your family xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tesharika

She was beautiful...I'm so sorry you had to go through this too:( I know there is little i can say to make you feel better just know my heart goes out to you. I've been there and I promise things will get better- you will never forget her but someday you will be able to smile again.


----------



## MissMaternal

Those footprints are just perfect... :hugs: xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Gorgeous little girl. Mommy and Daddy's Princess. 

God Bless.


----------



## Bingles

Absolutly beautiful xx


----------



## kam78

Wow... she is absolutely beautiful... thank you so much for sharing... reminds me so much of my lil Emma... Peace & comfort be with you my dear...


----------



## Penfelyn

So sorry for your loss. She was too beautiful for earth. Those handprints and footprints are so precious x


----------



## wishful think

i'm so sorry for your loss. Molly is beautiful xxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: xx


----------



## bellaboo28

So, so sorry. Lots of love.


----------



## bathbabe

Beautiful :hugs: x


----------



## Kelloggz187

Awwww she's gorgeous! :hugs: xx


----------



## nuala

aww thank you everyone xoxoxo


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

i am so sorry for your lose she was very pretty


----------



## Vicyi

Beautiful. fly high little one x


----------



## xSamanthax

Molly was beautiful, i am so so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

The photos of your precious girl break my heart; she was so gorgeous. I hope you are doing okay. She will always be with you, in everything you do. She may only have been in your arms for 2 hours, but she was in your tummy for 24 weeks, and she's changed you forever. She has left her imprint on you.


----------



## Pippin

So sorry for your loss. x


----------



## mummylove

she is so beautiful hun sorry for ur loss


----------



## Moti

What a beautiful angel....I'm so sorry...:hugs:


----------



## shampain

Shes beautiful..RIP angel x


----------



## cattattat

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. What a gorgeous little girl xxxxx


----------



## natp18

So very beautiful hun,thank you for sharingxxx


----------



## Missy.

She's beautiful hun, so sorry for your loss :hugs: x


----------



## holden_babez

I am sorry for your loss...
She is beautiful and special


----------



## hannpin

gorgeous xxxxx


----------



## Elakizim

sweet dreams beautiful baby x thinking of you all xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

gorgeous little girl! sorry for your loss :( xxx


----------



## v2007

She is beautiful. 

I am so sorry she isnt with you :cry:

V xxx


----------



## Jezzabelle

such a beautiful perfect little girl...lovley dress...rest in peace angel xxxx god bless you all xxx


----------



## borntobeamum

fly high little angel.x


----------



## Lol78

What a beautiful little girl. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mojobear

So sorry x


----------



## sweetcheeks78

What a beautiful little girl. I'm so sorry for your loss, and glad that you got those special moments with her for you to treasure xxx


----------



## kiki04

She is amazing! A real angel :cloud9: I'm so sorry she cant be here with you in your arms, but she will forever be with you in your heart. Im so happy you got to have that special time with her :hug:


----------



## niknak242

She is so beautiful.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

She is absolutely gorgeous. My oldest daughter has microcephaly, which I know is not the same, but I wanted to invite you to, if you were unaware, there is a group on Facebook for families of children and angels with any-cephaly. If you were interested, please let me know. They are a wonderful group and very supportive. :hugs:


----------



## Becca2704

beautiful xxxx


----------



## mommydreamer

she was absolutely beautiful, i am so sorry for your loss, sweetie.


----------

